

A $3.5 Billion Effort Aims to Help Tech Start-Ups - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/24/technology/24venture.html

======
fmw
What the article fails to report is if there is any extra investment or if it
is just a public relations initiative presenting normal hiring and investment
as a special effort to strengthen the industry. As far as I can read there is
little that indicates that. Especially the "commitment" of US Venture
Capitalists to invest "portions of their funds in start-ups founded in the
United States" seems empty. Have they ever invested a significant portion of
their funds in startups that have been founded abroad?

The article had one sensible quote from someone affiliated with Duke
University suggesting that fixing visa systems for foreign students would be a
better approach to increase the competitive advantage of the United States in
the long run.

------
Mrcooner2000
Nice initiative, America's competitive advantage should be sustained along
with other developing countries. "A gain which is someone's loss", is a real
short-term strategy. So, is outsourcing and also not outsourcing.

